# Battery warranty



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi All
Does anyone know if the battery is covered under warranty Ihave a Chausson Twist 18 months and the battery is not holding charge many thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Surely if your van is only 18 months old you still have dealer warranty, just go there rather than try the battery manufacturer yourself. You should sill have the manufacturers warranty on the battery too if you want to go that route but it is possible they may claim misuse of one sort or another, Alan.


----------

